# info on oregon bows



## icemannm

any info on oregon bows

icemannm


----------



## Ar smith

dont know much except a guy at the range has a black night by oregon.long ata and as fast a bow as anyone needed,he said it shot a 420 arrow 295fps,he did have a long draw 31 1/2 but it took 3 guys to get his arrows out of the targets at 15-20 yds:mg:


----------



## Drog

Grew up across town from their factory but I don't remember much. What are you trying to figure out??


----------



## JeffreySlayR

I purchased an Oregon Bow new, way back when. It was the "Mackinzie" model. Black and white camo. Was a great shootin' bow, and I knocked down several deer with it. The owner of the bow shop at the time told me to never crank it all the way down to the riser stops, as Oregon Bows were having trouble with *"Limb Failure". *Never had any trouble with the limbs, and the guy I sold it to is still shooting it today.

I know that it is a real touchy subject around this AT site..."Rumor" has it after OREGON BOW COMPANY disbanded because of personal disagreements amoungst its owners...it started up again as "BOW TECH". This is what the owner of the bowshop told me.


----------



## icemannm

that's the same info i have concerning bowtech.i bought my oregon in 91 and still shoot it today it is the most consistant bow i have ever shot bar none. i think the limbs are solid carbon and i have never had any problems.they claim they dry fired it 100 times with out problems also froze it to below zero and shot it with out problems.my bow was the top of the line but can't remember it's name.like arsmith said it's no slow poke.i can vouch for it's durability back in 91 everyone was trying to get that magic 300 f.p.s. at 85# and a 6 inch overdraw i was able to get308 f.p.s. with this set up i was really abusing the bow it was almost like dry firing it with never any problems.

icemannm


----------



## pdq 5oh

Jeffery:
"I know that it is a real touchy subject around this AT site..."Rumor" has it after OREGON BOW COMPANY disbanded because of personal disagreements amoungst its owners...it started up again as "BOW TECH". This is what the owner of the bowshop told me."
Purely "rumor". John Strasheim was an investor in Oregon. That's the extent of his involvement. As president and CEO of BowTech, he takes the active roll of overseeing day to day operations. BowTech are now the fastest growing producer of bows in the industry.


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Oregon was simply a great bow company in the beginning of their existance. Beautiful bows back then, honestly ahead of their time in the finish dept. IMO. I owned a Valiant Crusader target, beautiful black and gold flake job, nice grip, tight tolerances for the day, high gloss finish, high quality made bow, bottom line. Shot lots of others too, including the Black Knight, which at the time was one fast mutha, even tho you couldn't hit anything with it due to the brace height and handshock!:wink: Seriously, if Oregon could've kept things above water, they would've still been an awesome company today IMHO.

The company did have management troubles and severe growing pains tho, and in all honesty this could not be blamed on either John Strasheim or Kevin Strother, as neither were holding the reins at the time--John was an investor and Kevin was the designer. The company fell millions in debt and filed Chapter 11 in 1995-- bailed out and still ended up owing quite a bit as I recall. Kevin started for another company shortly afterwards named Horizon Bow. This company was also based in Oregon, and only made it a couple of years---but also made one screaming bow during that time called the Firehawk. This puppy was much nicer to handle than the Oregon Black Knight, but breathed fire nonetheless--I owned one of them too--- Patrick Sullivan was the President of Horizon, Tad Jones VP and Kevin Strother designer. Dunno if John Strasheim was an investor there or not. John and Kevin started Bowtech in 1999, shortly after Horizon went south, and the rest of course is as they say yet another chapter, and one that is still not finished.:wink: 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Oldpro

*Oregon Bow Limbs*

After much dust has blown away in the wind, I have purchased about 75 sets of Oregon Bow limbs. If there is anyone out there that wants limbs for their Oregon, get in touch with me and maybe we can match them.


----------



## [email protected]

*oregon bow limbs*



Oldpro said:


> After much dust has blown away in the wind, I have purchased about 75 sets of Oregon Bow limbs. If there is anyone out there that wants limbs for their Oregon, get in touch with me and maybe we can match them.


i have 3 risers 1 is como have 3 sets of limbs for that 1 riser is black with stars and strips and the other is black and turns red on the ends what do you have to match thanks do you know anything about strings and cables for these bows thanks steve:thumbs_up


----------



## Oldpro

*Matching Oregon Bow Limbs ????*

Steve,

I have quite a few sets left. Green and brown camo, and clear coated black. Also there are several lengths. Approximately, 16,17,18,19 inches long. In the past I have had problems trying to match. The best way for me is for you to take a micrometer or caliper that will measure to .001" and measure the thinnest point in the limb. This is usually a couple inches below the eccentric slot bottom. Then measure the length with a tape. Then I can put together a pair. The limbs have been around and have scratches in the finish. However, most of them have never been on a bow. I have about 400 strings of every length that are also new.

The limbs sell for $35.00 a pair plus shipping and the strings are $5.00. No warranty implied!

Let me know what you think.

Gene


----------



## Shooters Edge

*Investor?......Lender!*



pdq 5oh said:


> Jeffery:
> "I know that it is a real touchy subject around this AT site..."Rumor" has it after OREGON BOW COMPANY disbanded because of personal disagreements amoungst its owners...it started up again as "BOW TECH". This is what the owner of the bowshop told me."
> Purely "rumor". John Strasheim was an investor in Oregon. That's the extent of his involvement. As president and CEO of BowTech, he takes the active roll of overseeing day to day operations. BowTech are now the fastest growing producer of bows in the industry.



The Strasheims did lend the "Oregon" bow company money. And the way I understand it, when Oregon bellied up they owned the creative rights to Strothers and everybody else. I think that is why Kevin really had to come back to start something with them. The equipment and property really did not amount to much from what I hear. I think it worked out well. Does Kevin still have his stock for sell? LOL


----------



## Rchr

*Awesome bows.*

I will tell you one thing, Oregon bows were the quietest bows ever. Out of the box w/ no silencers they were incredibly quiet. 
I think they still have their promo video where an SUV runs over a bow the guy walks over picks it up and shoots an arrow at a target. Yes they were awesome bows. :darkbeer: Here's to a great one that is gone.


----------



## stixshooter

JeffreySlayR said:


> I purchased an Oregon Bow new, way back when. It was the "Mackinzie" model. Black and white camo. Was a great shootin' bow, and I knocked down several deer with it. The owner of the bow shop at the time told me to never crank it all the way down to the riser stops, as Oregon Bows were having trouble with *"Limb Failure". *Never had any trouble with the limbs, and the guy I sold it to is still shooting it today.
> 
> I know that it is a real touchy subject around this AT site..."Rumor" has it after OREGON BOW COMPANY disbanded because of personal disagreements amoungst its owners...it started up again as "BOW TECH". This is what the owner of the bowshop told me.


I was a staffer for Oregon ... Kinda the story but there was "Horizon" before Bowtech. those old Oregons put me in the book and shot as good and smooth as today's offerings, yea a lil' slower but sweet and quiet like others have said, too bad they ignited, Wonder what they would have for today.

You'll never find parts unless somebody has a "basket case" somewhere.

They made a great shooter other "staffers" where Chuck Yeager and Bo Jackson pretty impressive for the time.


----------



## Dfiser

*Oregon bows*



icemannm said:


> any info on oregon bows
> 
> icemannm


If you want to know about Oregon bows and where they are now, there is a guy in Opelika, AL named George Mann. He holds more Pope and Young records than any other person listed in Pope and young records. All species of animals. including, grizzlie bears, black bears, whitetail deer, elk, and countless numbers of ecxotic animals, lots from Africa.

George, the last time I talked with him has since hung up the bow and no longer hunts himself. I believe hisdeer is still the 3rd largest whitetail killed in the state of AL.

George at that time had a rack of Oregon Bows on it that included roughly 80.
fastest bow I have ever shot, though I could hardly pull it back.


----------



## DDSHOOTER

I still have two Black Knights, one right handed and one left handed. I just gave a 42 A2A Black Knight away to a friend that needed a bow. It still shoots great, +290 fps hunting arrow. It just got all the fixes before the company closed their doors. I have several sets of cams. At the time Oregan was the best bow that all other companies had a hard time keeping up with. To bad they went under. I still like thier risers! Best grip feel. IMO.


----------



## Elkwisperer

Didn't the original owner die in a plane crash or something? After that happened is when the company started having problems. Maybe I am wrong, that was a long time ago.


----------



## stixshooter

Elkwisperer said:


> Didn't the original owner *die in a plane crash* or something? After that happened is when the company started having problems. Maybe I am wrong, that was a long time ago.


Billy Cruise- He was scouting for Elk so they say... A friend I had back then had a Billy Cruise signature VC on both limbs in silkscreen I bet he still has it not sure how many of those were made that way


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I agree 100%! The Valiant Crusader was one of the finest target bows ever made!! 48" ATA, 10/32" metal cables and tear drops with a FAST-FLITE string!! The finishes were incredible (I had a one-off high gloss black with silver metal flake and all the components were chrome!) and the bows were so accurate!! Very forgiving!! 



Pinwheel 12 said:


> Oregon was simply a great bow company in the beginning of their existance. Beautiful bows back then, honestly ahead of their time in the finish dept. IMO. I owned a Valiant Crusader target, beautiful black and gold flake job, nice grip, tight tolerances for the day, high gloss finish, high quality made bow, bottom line. Shot lots of others too, including the Black Knight, which at the time was one fast mutha, even tho you couldn't hit anything with it due to the brace height and handshock!:wink: Seriously, if Oregon could've kept things above water, they would've still been an awesome company today IMHO.
> 
> The company did have management troubles and severe growing pains tho, and in all honesty this could not be blamed on either John Strasheim or Kevin Strother, as neither were holding the reins at the time--John was an investor and Kevin was the designer. The company fell millions in debt and filed Chapter 11 in 1995-- bailed out and still ended up owing quite a bit as I recall. Kevin started for another company shortly afterwards named Horizon Bow. This company was also based in Oregon, and only made it a couple of years---but also made one screaming bow during that time called the Firehawk. This puppy was much nicer to handle than the Oregon Black Knight, but breathed fire nonetheless--I owned one of them too--- Patrick Sullivan was the President of Horizon, Tad Jones VP and Kevin Strother designer. Dunno if John Strasheim was an investor there or not. John and Kevin started Bowtech in 1999, shortly after Horizon went south, and the rest of course is as they say yet another chapter, and one that is still not finished.:wink:
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## IBBW

*Oregon*

I saw a sweet Black Knight on ebay a few weeks ago. One owner, looked brand new. If I wasnt over my limit on bows right now.......it would be at my house.

BW


----------



## elkhunter60

Owned a Valiant Crusader also. 31" 85lb. Would shoot a 400gr arrow 310fps, not bad for a round wheel bow. Extreme accuracy, could shoot an arrow in the same hole from 20 yds.


----------



## Longtimearcher

As soon as I saw the title on this topic, I recalled how nice those bows looked. I had a friend that had a few of them and they shot and looked awesome. I had not even thought about them for a long time. The other bow finish that I always thought was really good was the Quadraflex target colors by TSS. They looked good and held up well. Real glossy.


----------



## yotekillrr

i had a black knight and i knocked down more deer with it than one man should be aloud in a lifetime! one fine shootin bow! really packed a punch! man i miss that bow!


----------



## ky hammer

i had a 90+# Oregon back in the late 80's. it was the long one and i shot it at 94#s and it shot really smooth and was fast for a wide brace height long ata bow. it was made very well with nice recurve limbs and a riser that was strong as they came. wish i still had that old bow.


----------



## stixshooter

NEVADAPRO said:


> I agree 100%! The Valiant Crusader was one of the finest target bows ever made!! 48" ATA, 10/32" metal cables and tear drops with a FAST-FLITE string!! The finishes were incredible (I had a one-off high gloss black with silver metal flake and all the components were chrome!) and the bows were so accurate!! Very forgiving!!


After Billy died the brothers "Duncan" came along and somehow got $$$ control that was the beginning of the end, I liked Dave and Gorden but they just weren't ready to manage a raging tiger ... So now when this or that bow company tanks because the owner rights himself a $50,000 check for a Vegas weekend ... Hmmm?/? I'm not too surprised. I'm glad Kevin S. and his talents survived the bad management that ensued, I agree the Oregon Bows were way ahead of their time... What if??

Well .... Elite...


----------



## Oldpro

*Oregon Bow owner!*

Billy Cruise and his son God rest their souls, died in a plane crash scouting for elk in the Strawberry Mt range of Oregon. One of the biggest reasons for the destruction of the company came after his death. (IMHO) There was a $1,000,000.00 insurance policy on Billy. It made the company suddenly solvent but run by an accountant that had never even shot a bow. He squandered the money on unnecessary equipment and supplies until it was gone. Then the investors took over. TOO LATE! only MHO

How would I know that you ask? I was the VP of engineering, design, and production of the original Oregon Bow Company until I left to pursue other interests.


----------



## clint999

I was a staffer for Oregon ... Kinda the story but there was "Horizon" before Bowtech. those old Oregons put me in the book and shot as good and smooth as today's offerings, yea a lil' slower but sweet and quiet like others have said, too bad they ignited, Wonder what they would have for today.

You'll never find parts unless somebody has a "basket case" somewhere.

They made a great shooter other "staffers" where Chuck Yeager and Bo Jackson pretty impressive for the time.


----------



## Dave K

I absolutely love my Oregons. I have 2 identical Savage's with the Deshutes limbs. My recent discovery is with my health, I can't draw them while in my hunting clothes anymore. They are both set on 63# but I am afraid I may need something even below 55#. I sure wish I could find a RH Oregon in a 28" draw, that would fit me.


----------



## joedeer99

NEVADAPRO said:


> I agree 100%! The Valiant Crusader was one of the finest target bows ever made!! 48" ATA, 10/32" metal cables and tear drops with a FAST-FLITE string!! The finishes were incredible (I had a one-off high gloss black with silver metal flake and all the components were chrome!) and the bows were so accurate!! Very forgiving!!


My Uncle gave my his valiant crusader when he upgraded to the Hoyt Katera. (It's the exact bow from stixshooter's picture) I've been shooting it for a few years now, and I shoot pie plate groups out to 50 yards. Shot two deer with it this year already. I kind of wanted a new bow but I'm not sure I can justify it. The VC still performs!


----------



## pyplynr

My dad gave me his Oregon Valiant Crusader today. It's serial no 1009. he said they started at 1000 and the archery club he was in bought the first 12 made. Kinda crazy piece of history


----------



## ncbowfish

I have the Deshutes after 4 more post I will post pic love this bow got it back in 93 have shot lots with it.It shoot the same in extream cold to desert heat.


----------



## bbcobra

old post. I found it looking for info on Oregon bows. I'm not sure when mine was made. I bought it used, a year or two before they went bankrupt. (95).

I too have a 65-80 lb., 28 dl, deschutes. I still use it today. I'm currently looking at used Mathews bows. Time to upgrade.


----------



## jmvaughn06

I got my dad's nitro express, great bow but all the numbers excet the serial number wore off the limb tag, so i'm not sure what the DL is so I can get a new string is their any way to find this info out?


----------



## solocamo50

jmvaughn06 said:


> I got my dad's nitro express, great bow but all the numbers excet the serial number wore off the limb tag, so i'm not sure what the DL is so I can get a new string is their any way to find this info out?


I am also in need of string lengths for the Nitro Express. Anyone out there that knows where this info is, please reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bonecollector76

*Oregon*

I still have some spec sheets from Oregon on these bows. If you PM me the ATA and module number I can give you string and cable lengths and draw length.


----------



## F.S.Lee

Hi Bonecollector76,

I'm also in need of the string and cable specs for an Oregon compound. Hope you can help.

The bow is brown and black camo with recurve limbs and split cables with almost oval shaped cams. Draw length change by modules. The limbs has white letterings, "Black Knight by Oregon" and on the lower limb, I can still make out the model as Valiant Crusader.

Without the string but with the original split cables on, the measured ATA is 42". Any idea?

Thanks!
Lee


----------



## Christopher67

ttt very interesting


----------



## Oldpro

*Strings!*

When you find the string and cable lengths, I have all of Oregon Bow's strings from the bankruptcy. Let me know what you need. I probably have some.:thumbs_up


----------



## Masked Marvel

*oregon black knight*

Hi Guys

This is a copy of an email i have been sending hoping to find some info on this bow , i hope someone can help .

Denis

I have just acquired a Oregon Black Knight (Valiant Crusader) serial number
VC-040623 and appears to be a 75 pound bow , i need cables and string for
this unit , i have bought it as a get up and running project I have attached
some photo's for your perusal hoping you my have some info or have made
some for other Archers , the company has gone and i believe Bowtech took
them over , but Bowtech are unable to help , it is 45inchs between axles and
the cams have no markings except the number 3 on one of them , the string
length has been scratched of the limb label and 28 inch scratched on the
label .

If you are able to assist could you please advise price of the cables and
string and shipping to Queensland Australia , i do have other bows and as i
say this is a project because i like the look of the bow .

Denis


----------



## Masked Marvel

Don't forget me


----------



## Oldpro

I have all kinds of OB strings and cables. However I have no spec sheet to know which ones to use. Anybody have a old spec sheet?


----------



## Ears

Any chance anyone would happen to know the string length for a Valiant IIIXD??? Long shot but my research isn't coming up with anything at all..!!


----------



## Joshua M. Smith

Yes, I know... but I need these types of threads.


----------

